# my AR-15 just tangled with a coyote



## mike suttle

Earlier this morning I was walking out to the kennel and saw a coyote eating a deer carcaus under my 300 target. (he took the bait!) I went back inside, proned out on the garage floor with my AR, and planted a 69 grain pill in his heart. I will post a picture later today.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Thinking about getting an AR10. What do you think of those ??


----------



## chris haynie

good shooting mike! you probably forgot more than i know about shooting but i love coyote hunting. isn't it great when varmints and the such just wander onto the range?

i love coyote calling with my AR. they are really great for such hunting. sometimes they dont always fall on the first shot and if they try to take off its so much easier than using a bolt action for the follow up shot. i have one that i fit with with a bull barrel flatop upper that's i almost exclusively use for coyote calling. If i dont use that one i sometime take them with my ruger "scout" rifle in 243win. the 243 has always knocked em down the first shot. 

AR10's are real cool. they're basically just a scaled up version of the ar15 platform with some minor differences. i bought a DPMS LR308 a couple years back and it was one those guns i wish i had never sold as they way more expensive now. only trouble i had was a crappy bolt catch on it that cracked after a few thousand rounds, but it ws an easy fix. DPMS are cheap but their parts arent always top shelf. it was a great gun but i really should have kept it and retrofitted the upper to a 243win... it would have been a fantastic woods whitetail rifle. i think theres a pretty good array of parts for them now so you could probably build one in any common Short action rifle cartridge. i saw a stripped AR10 lower at the gun shop i used to work at for like $275 last month. it was a DPMS but RRA and some other folks are making the ar10 lowers now to. finding the LPK for a stripepd ar10 lower migth take some looking.


----------



## mike suttle

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Thinking about getting an AR10. What do you think of those ??


I think they are awesome. I have a Rock River LAR-8 (which is an AR-10) it shoots very well. At the moment I have a 500 zero on it, and a 300 yard zero on the AR-15, so I used the .223 on the coyote today because he was at the 300 yard range. 
I really like the .308 a lot. Both are Rock River varmit / match guns. They have heavy target barrels and match triggers with flat top uppers mounted with Leupold Mark IV tactical scopes. They both will shoot sub MOA, but the AR will group a little tighter at the moment because I have some nice hand loads figured out for it. I am still shooting factory ammo through the AR-10 so I dont think I have seen its true potential yet.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

I was looking at their website and it was saying 2- 2 1/2 MOA and that kinda turned me off a bit. Not that I would need a crazy accurate rifle, just that if it was THAT far off, I would probably go nuts trying to fix it.


----------



## mike suttle

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I was looking at their website and it was saying 2- 2 1/2 MOA and that kinda turned me off a bit. Not that I would need a crazy accurate rifle, just that if it was THAT far off, I would probably go nuts trying to fix it.


 I think that must be for their standard carbine rifle. There varmit model has a 1 moa guarantee, but it will shoot better than that from what I have seen so far. Their AR-15 varmit model has a 3/4 MOA guarantee, but I have a load figured out that will group under .5 MOA. On a calm day it will group about 1 1/2" at 300 yards.


----------



## Daryl Ehret

Cool! I was just planning last night to do the same thing. I have a half section of state land right across my driveway, and some cow scraps for bait. I use a 25-06 for everything from coyote to elk, but I'm itchin to break in my 460XVR. http://www.ehretgsd.com/my460.jpg


----------



## Geoff Empey

Mike has all the cool toys. When I went to Chicago I got to shot one of those Saiga AK-47 12 gauge shotguns, that was fun. But my thing is the long shots as well. I'd love to have a go with a nice AR-15 chambered for the .223.


----------



## Harry Keely

Daryl Ehret said:


> Cool! I was just planning last night to do the same thing. I have a half section of state land right across my driveway, and some cow scraps for bait. I use a 25-06 for everything from coyote to elk, but I'm itchin to break in my 460XVR. http://www.ehretgsd.com/my460.jpg


I hear ya Joker, you going to take batman out with that LOL, Mike whats your opinion on building a AR up from scratch with buying the lower reciever and going from there. Or do you think its just better to buy from the factory. Half the guys here have built and the others have just purchased. I personally would like to build being that I can get what I want. Alot of the guys have S&W LE versions the other half have Rock Rivers.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Quote: I think that must be for their standard carbine rifle. There varmit model has a 1 moa guarantee, but it will shoot better than that from what I have seen so far.

Got a link to that ? I must be looking in the wrong place or something. Rock river is confusing the shit out of me, is this another manufacturer of this type of weapon ??


----------



## chris haynie

assembling Ar's is not difficult and doesn't usually require any fitting or metal work. i used to work at a shop as the "custom AR builder" and assembled over 200 rifles, and handfull of Ar psiotls, all from mil spec or match grade parts and not a single one failed the go/no go headspace guage or any of the function checks. just becuase you are using good parts doesn't mean you shouldn't check for headspace though, better safe than a kaboom right next your face. if you get a good part set and dont try and reinvent the wheel when assembling ARs are relatively easy to work with. its also almost always cheaper than buying a factory rifle. Alot of folks that homebuild them get the uppers already assembled, headpsaced and test fired so then all you got to do is assemble and function check the lower and drop on the upper and go to the range to sight it in.

ar15.com forums has a very helpfull build it yourself section with stickies to cover nearly anything you would ned to know. http://www.ar15.com/forums/forum.html?b=3&f=4

jeff hers a link to one of the RRA heavy barrel 308s http://www.rockriverarms.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_id=257

RRA has a couple other configs of the LR308 with the 1moa guarntee. the predator version looks reall cool.


----------



## Brian McQuain

How long have you had your LAR-8? I had one on order for a year, and then was given a delivery time of ANOTHER year to year and a half before i saw it, so i ended up dumping my order. what factory rounds in what grain are you using to achieve sub-moa?


----------



## R Janssen

Love the title of the topic. 

Thats a nice shot at 300 meters. even more if with the iron sights.
Got an Armalite AR-15 National Match myself, but need a lot of more practice at those distances.


----------



## Hoyt Yang

Maybe a bit of an 'overkill' for 'yotes...










And here's one of my favorites..










Yep... I'm addicted to precision bolt rifles


----------



## Kristen Cabe

RRA is hands-down the best manufacturer of these types of rifles. Very well built.

We have an AR-15 and it's super nice. If I can shoot it, anyone can shoot it.


----------



## Carol Boche

Kristen Cabe said:


> RRA is hands-down the best manufacturer of these types of rifles. Very well built.
> 
> We have an AR-15 and it's super nice. If I can shoot it, anyone can shoot it.


We have two and they are the greatest for coyotes....never thought I would like something more than my Kimber .223, but after Doug talked me into trying it, I have to admit it.....#-o:grin:


----------



## Kristen Cabe

Carol Boche said:


> We have two and they are the greatest for coyotes....never thought I would like something more than my Kimber .223, but after Doug talked me into trying it, I have to admit it.....#-o:grin:


LoL You must be doing fairly well for yourselves if you have two of them; they ain't cheap! 8-[

The first time I shot it was actually the first time I shot any rifle bigger than a .22, and I whooped some target scary-man butt! :lol: All headshots. I had to see what I was capable of, after all. :twisted:


----------



## Brian McQuain

show off! 



Hoyt Yang said:


> Maybe a bit of an 'overkill' for 'yotes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's one of my favorites..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep... I'm addicted to precision bolt rifles


----------



## Matt Grosch

Ref the AR-10...


Another vote here for DPMS. I have been trying to build the ultimate rifle (clear a house or shoot out to a thousand yards) and got a AP4

http://www.dpmsinc.com/firearms/category.aspx?id=9

I know the guy the owns sniperschool.com (from what I can tell, best school in the country), and he got the same one for his personal semi auto 308, I set mine up similar to his. They both order their own versions with modifications, or get the AP4 then just do what I did, they also have great prices on their own bolt action

-he is a bit controversial in that he believes there is no need to have a long barrel and cuts all of his, article is on the site

*interestingly, I had been looking at SOCOM's, and he informed me they tested poorly

he told me the best place to order them is rguns.net, two guys I work with placed orders, the DPMS 223's came really quick, the 308 took a while


----------



## Matt Grosch

It might be a while, but I will one up, mike's one up...look for 'my eagle just tangled with a coyote' thread down the line


----------



## Mike Ritland

JP Rifles sells a .556 and a .308 model assault rifle with 1/4 moa. They have a patented recoil buffer system that is truly unbelievable. The only thing I don't like about them, is that is has an 18" barrel, but frankly that is required to guarantee that moa. I will say that it is truly the best assault rifle I have ever put rounds through.


----------



## Harry Keely

Hoyt those dam things are sweet, and theres no such thing as over kill either pal, very nice.


----------



## Harry Keely

chris haynie said:


> assembling Ar's is not difficult and doesn't usually require any fitting or metal work. i used to work at a shop as the "custom AR builder" and assembled over 200 rifles, and handfull of Ar psiotls, all from mil spec or match grade parts and not a single one failed the go/no go headspace guage or any of the function checks. just becuase you are using good parts doesn't mean you shouldn't check for headspace though, better safe than a kaboom right next your face. if you get a good part set and dont try and reinvent the wheel when assembling ARs are relatively easy to work with. its also almost always cheaper than buying a factory rifle. Alot of folks that homebuild them get the uppers already assembled, headpsaced and test fired so then all you got to do is assemble and function check the lower and drop on the upper and go to the range to sight it in.
> 
> ar15.com forums has a very helpfull build it yourself section with stickies to cover nearly anything you would ned to know. http://www.ar15.com/forums/forum.html?b=3&f=4
> 
> jeff hers a link to one of the RRA heavy barrel 308s http://www.rockriverarms.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_id=257
> 
> RRA has a couple other configs of the LR308 with the 1moa guarntee. the predator version looks reall cool.


 
Chris thanks for the link fella, I know its cheaper but I think its maybe the way to go so that I can outfit it the way I prefer and like. Still might to buy a standard AR from S&W or Rock river to and re arrange it as well. Not 100% sure but will defently take a look at this site that you posted.


----------



## Harry Keely

Mike Suttle still waiting on your input to the earlier question I asked!!!


----------



## Harry Keely

Mike Ritland said:


> JP Rifles sells a .556 and a .308 model assault rifle with 1/4 moa. They have a patented recoil buffer system that is truly unbelievable. The only thing I don't like about them, is that is has an 18" barrel, but frankly that is required to guarantee that moa. I will say that it is truly the best assault rifle I have ever put rounds through.


 
Thanks Mike Ritland will take a look at that as well.


----------



## mike suttle

Harry Keely said:


> I hear ya Joker, you going to take batman out with that LOL, Mike whats your opinion on building a AR up from scratch with buying the lower reciever and going from there. Or do you think its just better to buy from the factory. Half the guys here have built and the others have just purchased. I personally would like to build being that I can get what I want. Alot of the guys have S&W LE versions the other half have Rock Rivers.


The best shooting ARs I have fired were custom rifles made by Dan Norwood from the All Guard Shooting Team. He builds them for us (the National Team Shooters) in the armory at the Marksmanship Training Center at Camp Robinson AR. He uses Rock River and Armalite components, but they are barrelled with Kreiger barrels. They really HAMMER at the 1000 yard line with the ultra heavy Berger bullets.
I think for the money buying a RRA is hard to beat, if you have a BIG budget you can build a true custom AR that will shoot better. But you wont be able to buy misc mass produced parts from a catalog and build anything that shoots better or more reliable than a RRA in my opinion.
Now if we are going to talk about bolt guns, well that is a totally different thing all together.
the Sako TRG that Tommy posted is really my gun.......we have a deal worked out with that one, he is just boarding it for me. LOL
Hey Tommy, you did not ask my permission to remove that one from the safe to take the picture. I hope you at least wiped it clean with an oily rag when you were done handling my rifle!!


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Mike Ritland said:


> JP Rifles sells a .556 and a .308 model assault rifle with 1/4 moa. They have a patented recoil buffer system that is truly unbelievable. The only thing I don't like about them, is that is has an 18" barrel, but frankly that is required to guarantee that moa. I will say that it is truly the best assault rifle I have ever put rounds through.


Man those are expensive but they do look nice!


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Suttle, what kind of pistol do you shoot in competition?


----------



## Harry Keely

mike suttle said:


> The best shooting ARs I have fired were custom rifles made by Dan Norwood from the All Guard Shooting Team. He builds them for us (the National Team Shooters) in the armory at the Marksmanship Training Center at Camp Robinson AR. He uses Rock River and Armalite components, but they are barrelled with Kreiger barrels. They really HAMMER at the 1000 yard line with the ultra heavy Berger bullets.
> I think for the money buying a RRA is hard to beat, if you have a BIG budget you can build a true custom AR that will shoot better. But you wont be able to buy misc mass produced parts from a catalog and build anything that shoots better or more reliable than a RRA in my opinion.
> Now if we are going to talk about bolt guns, well that is a totally different thing all together.
> the Sako TRG that Tommy posted is really my gun.......we have a deal worked out with that one, he is just boarding it for me. LOL
> Hey Tommy, you did not ask my permission to remove that one from the safe to take the picture. I hope you at least wiped it clean with an oily rag when you were done handling my rifle!!


Thanks Mike your input is much appreciated and weighed heavy from what I have read on your backround. Got some real slingers here to but I'm a researcher and dont like just throwing money out the door. I like to be happy in the end result. So like I said thanks and will take what you said seriously along with my guys here too when I finally decide. Oh yea you suck, thats a sweet, sweet Rifle your getting there thats in boarding LOL. Looks like a nice piece of hardware enjoy that one.


----------



## mike suttle

Timothy Stacy said:


> Suttle, what kind of pistol do you shoot in competition?


I shoot a Hammerli 208S .22 for the .22 match, a custom Caspian 1911 .45 for the centerfire and the .45 matches. I shoot a fully custom Beretta 92 for the service pistol class.
For international matches I shoot a Steyr air pistol, a Hammerli .22 free pistol, a Walther .22 rapid fire pistol, and a Walther .32 for international centerfire.


----------



## chris haynie

mike,
did you build your caspain or did you get them to do it?
is it a carbon steel, stainless steel or titanium frame? 

i have built a few 1911s from the slides and frames that i got from dan at fusion firearms, but was thinking of using on the of the caspian race ready frames for my next build. i been wanting to build up a a lightweight commander from one of the caspian titanium frames for a long time. i see they just dropped the price on them too.


----------



## mike suttle

chris haynie said:


> mike,
> did you build your caspain or did you get them to do it?
> is it a carbon steel, stainless steel or titanium frame?
> 
> i have built a few 1911s from the slides and frames that i got from dan at fusion firearms, but was thinking of using on the of the caspian race ready frames for my next build. i been wanting to build up a a lightweight commander from one of the caspian titanium frames for a long time. i see they just dropped the price on them too.


I buy a couple frames and slides from Caspian every year at the National Championships at Camp Perry. I have a couple stainless frames that are built as carry guns, but my primary and my backup competition 1911's are both carbon frames and slides, it is softer and easier to work with for my pistol smith, and easier to tighten up later down the road when it is required (10,000 rounds or so).
My guns are all built for me either by Dan Norwood of the All Guard Marksman Training Unit, or the guys at Ft Benning at the US Army marksmanship training unit.
I use Barstow barrels, and just about everything else is Ed Brown products. I do use Vydeke triggers, I use a flat mainspring housing, and a beaver tail grip saftey, I prefer a medium roll trigger job that breaks at 3lbs (the minimum trigger weight allowed by NRA rules) I use Ultra Dot 1" scopes on all but the service pistol which requires iron sights, for that I use Bomar sights. For all of the International pistols use the factory iron sights.


----------



## Richard Rutt

Hey Mike, can I go varmint hunting at your place, I'll bring my own tools. 5.56 on left mine on the right!


----------



## mike suttle

Richard Rutt said:


> Hey Mike, can I go varmint hunting at your place, I'll bring my own tools. 5.56 on left mine on the right!
> 
> View attachment 901
> 
> 
> View attachment 902
> 
> 
> View attachment 903


 No problem Rick, We also have a .50 BMG (Barrett M82A1) I have an Armalite AR-30 .338 LM as well which shoots better than the .50 out to about 1300 yards. Beyond that the .50 will hold a little better groups.
This of course is waaaayyy depending on the type of ammo.


----------



## Matt Grosch

...............................


----------



## Carol Boche

Just got this today....just kind of scary at the thought of it...then funny when all is okay.......YIKES

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8RIKTRUWVE


----------



## Michael Santana

Carol Boche said:


> Just got this today....just kind of scary at the thought of it...then funny when all is okay.......YIKES
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8RIKTRUWVE


Holy #@$#@!!!!!!


----------



## Jason Hammel

Carol Boche said:


> Just got this today....just kind of scary at the thought of it...then funny when all is okay.......YIKES
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8RIKTRUWVE


 
"oooh willy....." can you say lucky as all get out? Surprised they didn't get video of him checking his shorts.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

As long as we are getting carried away.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2iT25FUG3z4&NR=1

How many rounds a second is this ?


----------



## Richard Rutt

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> As long as we are getting carried away.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2iT25FUG3z4&NR=1
> 
> How many rounds a second is this ?


OK then, how about this for our next coyote hunt
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mA7VCyRhfx0


----------



## charles Turner

Richard Rutt said:


> OK then, how about this for our next coyote hunt
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mA7VCyRhfx0


 
I always enjoyed this one. Could also be said, family day at the Suttle's


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYzH9BBiinM


----------



## Tamara Villagomez

any pic of the coyote yet?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Hoyt, you definately have the bug. ONE is a nice thing, but TWO ?? Coolness Coolness.


----------



## Nathen Danforth

Baikal .223 single shot with a tasco scope. Poor man style.


----------



## mike suttle

ok, I have a few pictures of him, how do i get them up here?


----------



## Carol Boche

mike suttle said:


> ok, I have a few pictures of him, how do i get them up here?


Do you have a photobucket (or the like) type of account?


----------



## mike suttle

Check out the double canines!!


----------



## Amy Swaby

mike suttle said:


> Check out the double canines!!


Holy HELL I'm jealous, I need a new coyote pelt, how about you have a friend fix that up and send it down for me =P


----------



## mike suttle

Amy Swaby said:


> Holy HELL I'm jealous, I need a new coyote pelt, how about you have a friend fix that up and send it down for me =P


I can just throw the whole thing in a box and ship him to you if you want. he may be a little stinky by the time he arrives though.


----------



## Tamara Villagomez

wow is that normal for them to have double canines? Thanks for the pics !


----------



## Hoyt Yang

Nice... 

What a difference between the way yotes in WV look compared to our scrawny, mangled ones here in S. CA.


----------



## Daryl Ehret

Tamara Villagomez said:


> wow is that normal for them to have double canines? Thanks for the pics !


Must be those powerlines out at Mike's. I hear they do strange things to all the dogs.


----------



## Harry Keely

mike suttle said:


> Check out the double canines!!


Mike first of all nice hardware, second of all might be a stupid question but I am a concrete pounder so I will ask anyways is double canines normal or is this dog a mutant LOL?


----------



## mike suttle

LOL, I have to come clean. The "second canine" is not real. I had an Arko son break a tooth here recently and the tooth happend to be on the cabinet in my garage so I used it for comparison to the size of the coyote teeth, it looked so real I just had to post that picture to make everyone wonder if that was even possible.:-D
Sorry about that guys! 
I will post a picture of the real teeth, which are very large for a 40 lb animal. They remind me of the shiny huge teeth of Don's Airdales.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Really had me thinking! The picture looks like it is his tooth.


----------



## mike suttle

Here is the real , unmodified hardware. The tooth laying on the tounge is a canine from an 80 lb Dutchie male to use as a comparison.


----------



## Mike Ritland

What is interesting to me is how clean his teeth are. Speaks volumes on the benefits of eating whole raw animals. How are the necks working out?


----------



## Tamara Villagomez

those are some clean teeth and the canines are large for a medium dog..


----------



## Howard Knauf

charles Turner said:


> I always enjoyed this one. Could also be said, family day at the Suttle's
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYzH9BBiinM



That's good clean fun right there! Not a cheap day though.


----------



## Jason Hammel

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> As long as we are getting carried away.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2iT25FUG3z4&NR=1
> 
> How many rounds a second is this ?


I think it said 6,000 yep seems better than a mine field



Richard Rutt said:


> OK then, how about this for our next coyote hunt
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mA7VCyRhfx0


Wow - my Dad flys a Blackhawk but not like this



Howard Knauf said:


> That's good clean fun right there! Not a cheap day though.


Amen Howard. God I LOVE the south almost brings a tear to your eye and gives ya the warm fuzzies.


----------



## Jason Hammel

Personally I'll just stick with my granny on the front porch. Nothin gets past her she's sharp

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xB7iz1HTh9U&feature=related


----------



## andrew kurtowicz

you should just hire this guy for wildlife patrol mike....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrXOuWhsU5M


----------



## Amy Swaby

mike suttle said:


> I can just throw the whole thing in a box and ship him to you if you want. he may be a little stinky by the time he arrives though.


What do you do with them? I would actually be willing to throw you some money to say stick it in a hole for a month. I collect skulls bones etc. I have a coyote hide and some coyote canines but no skull. LOL


----------



## Harry Keely

mike suttle said:


> LOL, I have to come clean. The "second canine" is not real. I had an Arko son break a tooth here recently and the tooth happend to be on the cabinet in my garage so I used it for comparison to the size of the coyote teeth, it looked so real I just had to post that picture to make everyone wonder if that was even possible.:-D
> Sorry about that guys!
> I will post a picture of the real teeth, which are very large for a 40 lb animal. They remind me of the shiny huge teeth of Don's Airdales.


Mike you had this city slicker going, you suck dude LOL. Haven't been in the country or south long enough to no any better if it was a possibility. Don't I fell like a real tard.#-o


----------



## Eric Shearer

Hey mike, I bet this guy wishes he had your AR on this day...lol
http://www.youtube.com/user/glinn#p/a/f/0/NqVE9qfg7yI


----------



## David Frost

My .380 (pistol) would have taken care of that one. I generally have it in my pocket. 

DFrost


----------



## Jason Hammel

that is craaaaazy


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

mike suttle said:


> Check out the double canines!!


That looks like a fox, they're bigger up here.


----------



## mike suttle

Eric Shearer said:


> Hey mike, I bet this guy wishes he had your AR on this day...lol
> http://www.youtube.com/user/glinn#p/a/f/0/NqVE9qfg7yI


that is unreal.....this dude must have been feeding this one for a while to get him that confident. I feed the coyotes around here all the time and when they see me from 500 yards away they are gone.
of course I shoot most of them that dont run, so I guess that will make it hard for me to have a pet like this one.


----------



## mike suttle

Gerry Grimwood said:


> That looks like a fox, they're bigger up here.


He weighed 39.5 lbs. he is about an average coyote for around here. I have killed them close to 50 lbs, but they are very rare here.


----------



## Dennis Jones

mike suttle said:


> that is unreal.....this dude must have been feeding this one for a while to get him that confident. I feed the coyotes around here all the time and when they see me from 500 yards away they are gone.
> of course I shoot most of them that dont run, so I guess that will make it hard for me to have a pet like this one.


we've only heard of one in this area that attacked a farmer that managed to dispatch it with a shovel, damn thing was rabid.


----------



## Dominic Rozzi

http://www.rockriverarms.com/


----------



## Matt Grosch

Dammit, it wasnt near the top of my list but just got info on some FN tactical shotguns that are way cheaper than they should be......women dont understand when things are 'so cheap you cant afford NOT to buy them'


----------



## Drew Peirce

FN SLP, greatest shotty in existence, get one if you can.


----------



## Harry Keely

Matt Grosch said:


> Dammit, it wasnt near the top of my list but just got info on some FN tactical shotguns that are way cheaper than they should be......women dont understand when things are 'so cheap you cant afford NOT to buy them'


 
Gotta love our wifes LOL, I feel your pain Matt. Although she does keep me check otherwise I be buying dogs, equipment and guns left and right :lol:. Good luck on the hardware fella.


----------



## Dominic Rozzi

mike suttle said:


> He weighed 39.5 lbs. he is about an average coyote for around here. I have killed them close to 50 lbs, but they are very rare here.


 
mike, that was what i was waiting for---here in the northeast, 40 plus is common place but a friend of mine shot one that was fifty three pounds and didn't have a tooth in his head that wasn't broken or worn down, there has been a lot of talk and some articles written about the size of these guys up here and how they feel that some where along the line there were breedings with wolves. in the upper part of the state they have along with sever winters (200 inches of snow the last two years) have done a big number on the deer herd.

i'll get some pics on here of the maine woods coyotes that we have been taking. as soon as i figure out how. for your long distance shots whose ammo are you using.


----------



## mike suttle

Dominic Rozzi said:


> mike, that was what i was waiting for---here in the northeast, 40 plus is common place but a friend of mine shot one that was fifty three pounds and didn't have a tooth in his head that wasn't broken or worn down, there has been a lot of talk and some articles written about the size of these guys up here and how they feel that some where along the line there were breedings with wolves. in the upper part of the state they have along with sever winters (200 inches of snow the last two years) have done a big number on the deer herd.
> 
> i'll get some pics on here of the maine woods coyotes that we have been taking. as soon as i figure out how. for your long distance shots whose ammo are you using.


If I use factory ammo with the AR -15 it is usually Black Hills ammo that was custom loaded for the National Team. I shoot a lot of handloads though. Usually with 69 grain match bullets for the long range stuff. I dont want to go too far off topic here, but I love talking about shooting and ammo more than dogs usually.


----------



## charles Turner

nebraska kill, alot easier to smoke them there than wva.


----------



## Nathen Danforth

Dominic Rozzi said:


> mike, that was what i was waiting for---here in the northeast, 40 plus is common place but a friend of mine shot one that was fifty three pounds and didn't have a tooth in his head that wasn't broken or worn down, there has been a lot of talk and some articles written about the size of these guys up here and how they feel that some where along the line there were breedings with wolves. in the upper part of the state they have along with sever winters (200 inches of snow the last two years) have done a big number on the deer herd.
> 
> i'll get some pics on here of the maine woods coyotes that we have been taking. as soon as i figure out how. for your long distance shots whose ammo are you using.


 
I'm originally from Maine, Aroostook County. Haven't been home for 5 1/2 years. can't wait to get back up there and take some yotes. But I'm sure it won't be as easy as it is here in AZ. How many do you average a year?


----------

